# upset stomach and stomach noises after eating



## newgirl60 (Jun 30, 2007)

Tried Kathleen's suggestion for taking imodium daily evenly spaced, am and pm for a few days and d is definitely getting better. Also added calcium and still using pepto ocassionally for stomach upsets. My question for anyone who can answer is why am I still having stomach upset and loud stomach sounds after eating if I have slowed down everything by these meds. Oh, I also took some levsin on days that I had to go to work. I understand that my gut starts to work immediately after I eat so I'm trying desparately to slow it down. But still queasy and rumbling after meals. And my meals have been very bland for the last 2 weeks. This is been the longest flare-up ever for me. Thanks for any help and thanks especially to Kathleen...


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

my gut rumbles audibly all the time, even if I don't have really bad D that day


----------



## 22974 (Jan 20, 2007)

newgirl60 said:


> Tried Kathleen's suggestion for taking imodium daily evenly spaced, am and pm for a few days and d is definitely getting better. Also added calcium and still using pepto ocassionally for stomach upsets. My question for anyone who can answer is why am I still having stomach upset and loud stomach sounds after eating if I have slowed down everything by these meds. Oh, I also took some levsin on days that I had to go to work. I understand that my gut starts to work immediately after I eat so I'm trying desparately to slow it down. But still queasy and rumbling after meals. And my meals have been very bland for the last 2 weeks. This is been the longest flare-up ever for me. Thanks for any help and thanks especially to Kathleen...


Iv'e tried levsin in the past and it does nothing for my stomach gurgling and noises. It seems meds are a hit/miss thing. What seems to work for me is Librax. I have and overactive digestive system and my stomach gurgling is so explosive at times it can be quite embarassing especially at work. I have tried Linda's calcium and it seems to help. I don't take as much immodium as I have in the past and I space the immodium which works. If I am having a bad bout of IBS-D I take 2 before bed and 2 in the morning only if I have a bad morning. But Librax has helped with the stomach spasms and slows things down. I haven't used pepto in years. Once you get hooked on immodium nothing else works. Good luck!


----------



## newgirl60 (Jun 30, 2007)

IBS Freak said:


> Iv'e tried levsin in the past and it does nothing for my stomach gurgling and noises. It seems meds are a hit/miss thing. What seems to work for me is Librax. I have and overactive digestive system and my stomach gurgling is so explosive at times it can be quite embarassing especially at work. I have tried Linda's calcium and it seems to help. I don't take as much immodium as I have in the past and I space the immodium which works. If I am having a bad bout of IBS-D I take 2 before bed and 2 in the morning only if I have a bad morning. But Librax has helped with the stomach spasms and slows things down. I haven't used pepto in years. Once you get hooked on immodium nothing else works. Good luck!


Guess I will have to live with the loud stomach noises. It is embarassing and when it happens and people are around, I try to talk louder than my stomach. Thanks for replying, helps to know that other people are dealing with this. Going to see physician soon so maybe I'll ask for Librax. Any bad side effects?


----------



## mr.no life (Jul 6, 2007)

newgirl60 said:


> Tried Kathleen's suggestion for taking imodium daily evenly spaced, am and pm for a few days and d is definitely getting better. Also added calcium and still using pepto ocassionally for stomach upsets. My question for anyone who can answer is why am I still having stomach upset and loud stomach sounds after eating if I have slowed down everything by these meds. Oh, I also took some levsin on days that I had to go to work. I understand that my gut starts to work immediately after I eat so I'm trying desparately to slow it down. But still queasy and rumbling after meals. And my meals have been very bland for the last 2 weeks. This is been the longest flare-up ever for me. Thanks for any help and thanks especially to Kathleen...


You slowed it down but your belly is still trying to digest it which we don't do well. Tell your doctor that you would like to try LIPRAM you take it 30-45 minites before you eat,it works for me and I'm bad. Just don't eat too much it just makes it worse.


----------



## 22974 (Jan 20, 2007)

newgirl60 said:


> Guess I will have to live with the loud stomach noises. It is embarassing and when it happens and people are around, I try to talk louder than my stomach. Thanks for replying, helps to know that other people are dealing with this. Going to see physician soon so maybe I'll ask for Librax. Any bad side effects?


I haven't had any side effects from it. It controls my stomach spasms. I only take one in the morning and only if needed throughout the day after 6 hours one more. But I am usually good w/ one a day. I try to stay med free on weekends. My usually noises are usually worse on an empty stomach. It's so hard to eat anything for breakfast or lunch with IBS-D. I limit it to dry crackers or dry cereal. So my gurgling and spasms could be a combo of an empty stomach and my crazy system. Try peppermint tea, that seems to work also. I have a couple of glasses a day. It seems to calm things as well. Trust me I know what it is like feeling embarassed especially at work by everything from stomach noises to IBS-D. It's like you have no more dignity. Good luck, keep me posted. *http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/librax.htm*


----------

